# Peat Moss in Substrate?



## zLoui (Dec 5, 2007)

Just wondering did enibody have experience with putting Peat Moss in Substrate.
And what results are?

Thank you,

zLoui


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Wouldn't put it in the substrate, just a dusting under the substrate. You should still be able to see the glass bottom.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

zLoui said:


> Just wondering did enibody have experience with putting Peat Moss in Substrate.
> And what results are?


I have very little experience here but "I would not do that one".

Please listen to Damon.

TR


----------

